# Anyone else hate the smell of breastmilk?



## New_Natural_Mom (Dec 21, 2007)

: We EBF, but I hate the way the breast milk smells. Icky sweet yuck! If DS spiits up, even a little, I usually have to change him right away. For some reason it just smells gross to me. Am I the only one?


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm going to move this to breastfeeding







but when I had my first baby (gulp, nine years ago!) I remember being absolutely disgusted by the smell. It was so rich and sweet and heavy and cloying, I couldn't stand it. My husband assured me no one was smelling it like I was. I have a really sensitive nose. If it helps, I did eventually become desensitized to it.


----------



## nevaehsmommy (Aug 6, 2007)

I think it smells like cheese. Can not stand the smell when I am leaking and it drys on my clothes. Dont really smell it when I am pumping.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I just remember with my first I slept on towels because I leaked so much and I would wake up smelling it... Ugh, it still kind of makes me shudder even though I don't smell it anymore. I have sensory issues. And yeah, it was even worse when it dried. It had a sour smell.


----------



## rocketgirl96 (Jan 30, 2008)

Every once in a while, I think it smells like mac n' cheese, which doesn't really bother me. But usually, I can't smell a thing. Maybe my nose isn't as sensitive?

Christine


----------



## New_Natural_Mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
I just remember with my first I slept on towels because I leaked so much and I would wake up smelling it... Ugh, it still kind of makes me shudder even though I don't smell it anymore. I have sensory issues. And yeah, it was even worse when it dried. It had a sour smell.

I have sensory issues too, mostly smell...I had to return all the sheets we got from our wedding b/c they smelled so. gross. DH couldn't smell a thing.

If I had class or ssomething and DH gave DS a bottle and didn't wash it out after...as soon as I get in the kitchen my whole nose wrinkles up and I get grossed out!

BTW - I debated btwn LWAB and Breastfeeding, but since it wasn't a feeding issue I put it LWAB....I thought it was a close one.


----------



## ChrisR (Jun 21, 2007)

I never really noticed. Then again, my nose is particularly sensitive.


----------



## TexasMum (Jun 7, 2008)

Thats kind of the joke around here. I always ask DH if he is still attracted to me even though my shirt is always crusty and I smell like cheese. I really need to invest in some wool nursing pads.


----------



## lakerhart (Nov 20, 2005)

I wash my breast all the time because when it dries it has a sour smell to me. *GAG*


----------



## YesandNo (Mar 16, 2008)

I don't like the cheesy smell of spit-up, but I do like how my DD smells right after a feeding. DH describes her smell as "the milk left in the bowl after you've had Golden Grahams".


----------

